# gangster or regular?



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi guys,

I am returning to slingshots after a really long hiatus. Back in the day I shot a Black Widow and flung stones down the road just to hear them ricochet (small mind!) I would get more fork hits than clean shots but reading through this site I think I was pinching the pouch ahead of the ammo. I shot with the grip held vertically but every video I watch the handle is held sideways - I guess I shot gangster style? After such a long lay-off I may as well be starting from scratch, so, what are the advantages/disadvantages of shooting regular and gangster style??

Andrew


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Gangster style is when the handle/forks is held horizontally. For some it depends on the slingshot that they are shooting at the time. I think most shooters get a better more accurate sight picture when they shoot "gangsta". Some folks just shoot instinctively and may shoot upright, horizontally, or even at a 45 degree. But I think that they must shoot an awful lot to get good at it. Hope this helps clear up some of the fog.

Welcome to the forum. Lots of real nice people here that can help you in any way.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

For me, the difference is that I can hit my target sometimes when I aim down the bands with the slingshot held horizontally.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like to use a fork tip reference for aiming, so sideways (gangsta) hold works well for me.

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I mainly shoot ott (over the top) gangsta (fork held parallel to the ground) and sight down the edge of my bands to the corner of my fork. It works for me but your mileage may vary


----------



## LordRodders (Jan 25, 2020)

Depends on the slingshot i think, but if TTF definitely gangsta, if OTT just try both ways and see which works best for you.

LordR


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I shoot semi gangsta with a 45 degree hand hold for anchor point. I use pfs's most time so it's more instinct than aim.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

